# Tacometro por puerto de PC



## Mushito (Jul 29, 2006)

Hola amigos:
Nesecito usar mi PC para medir RPM (revoluciones por minuto).
La idea es de introducir un pulsos por alguno de los puertos, podria ser el paralelo o el que responda a mayor velocidad para poder medir velocidades hasta 19999 rpm y mostrarlos en el monitor de mi PC.
Ayudenme por favor. 
No se mucho (casi nada) de programacion, tengo el Visual Basic y un manual.
Gracias!


----------



## Fierros (Jul 30, 2006)

ajajaj eso es muy enkilombado
tenes que sacarle los 12V del alternador del auto... y esos 12v meterlos en una placa que hay que hacerle al dysplay para que marte en el display numerico las rpm del auto
tendeS?


----------



## Mushito (Jul 30, 2006)

Entendiste mal.
En ningun momento mencione "auto", "display" tampoco "12V". Estoy haciendo un medidor de velocidades (rpm) de motores en general (electricos, a explocion, brushless, etc.) Ya se como sacarle pulsos de 5V, existe n metodos para eso.

Necesito ayuda para decidir que puerto usar y con el software en visual basic.

Gracias de todas maneras.
PD: ¿Y donde esta el chiste?


----------



## crespo (Jul 31, 2006)

pelaito usa el puerto paralelo es muy verstil


----------



## Fierros (Ago 1, 2006)

ah sorry...


----------



## Foshland (Ago 20, 2006)

Todos los ordenadores modernos llevan incorporado sensores de RPM para los ventiladores, como por ejemplo los de la CPU, lo qu no se es el limite de RPM que soportan, aunque eso dependera casi siempre del chip de cada placa, son comerciales asi que puedes infrmarte. Por lo pronto te digo que unas 4000 soportan, busca información sobre la señal de salida de un ventilador de 12V para ordenador, estos tienen 3 cables, 2 para la alimentacion y 1 para el tacometro, puedes probarlo con un osciloscopio. Luego solo te queda adaptar la salida de los motores a controlar a la de entrada de la placa base. Con un programa cualquiera de medicion de las temperaturas de CPU (por ejemplo speedfan) puedes conseguir el dato de las RPM en pantalla, por lo menos hasta que consigas hacerte un programita a medida, aunke hay programas que te dejan un grafikito en pantalla como un reloj analogico con las RPM.... Ya comentaras si hay suerte, yo espero k asi sea, mantenme informaciónrmado k me interesa el tema


----------

